# Flo's xmas outfit!



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just got this amazing outfit for Flo, (plus a few other cuties of her post clipping)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww is she going to help santa lol, cute girl. do you use a coat for her in the winter i dont think ive ever had my girls that short.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah i bought her a little sheepskin coat for when its really cold, we dont normally have her that short, she got really long and wouldnt behave properly to be brushed, and she got quite matted up really close to the skin, and is a fan of jumping in the incredibly smelly ditch where we take her for a run and I think the amount of baths we had to give her didnt help with the knots, so the groomer said she had to take her that short to get them out, i prefere her with her long curls but it had to be done.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the best brush i have found is the les pooches matt zapper, realy good. oh my lot are mud magnets too, but most of the time i dont have to bath them too often. the dirt tends to dry and fall off and brush out.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah i found that with most mud, but theres something about that ditch that she loves to go it that is just foul, smells really bad, haha. I'll have a look into that brush, we have about 5 different ones in the cuboard that arnt really any good.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All sounds very familiar ha ha and dont they just remember where the water is just when you think you ve avoided it !!! Flo looks very festive x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yep! she doesnt even care that she gets told off, she can go in all the puddle and mud she wants just not that smell ditch! lol


----------

